

LBJ Tapes: Nixon Sabotaged Vietnam Peace Talks - sampsonjs
http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/lbj-tapes-nixon-sabotaged-vietnam-peace-talks/

======
sampsonjs
Lede was buried by a mod, unfortunately. The point of the submission was that
LBJ used the NSA and FBI to spy on a member of Nixon's camp.

